# Impasse



## aishu

boa tarde

estou a traduzir do Portugues para Espanhol um contrato, e uma das cláusulas chama-se IMPASSES
como é que posso traduzir isto para Espanhol?? não encontro em nenhum dicionario...
muito obrigada


----------



## Vanda

Um impasse é:  Situação difícil de que parece impossível uma saída favorável / Embaraço, empecilho


----------



## Outsider

"Impasse" no sentido de situação sem solução, ou de rua sem saída?


----------



## macovio

que no vá para tras ni para adelante


----------



## perguntastraducao

Hola a todos. Antes que todo, les pido que me disculpen pues solo ando por aquí cuando necesito ayuda....  Pero bueno, ahí vamos. 

Cuál les parece la mejor palabra en español para traducir literalmente "impasse", del portugués? He utilizado _trance_ un par de veces, también _inamovible_, pero quisiera conseguirme una palabra mejor....

He encontrado una discusión en el foro sobre el tema, pero no me ha servido.
Mil gracias a todos!


----------



## Vanda

Talvez_ estancamiento _ou ainda _punto muerto_. 
http://www.wordreference.com/es/translation.asp?tranword=stalemate


----------



## Mangato

Tal vez si nos dieras más contexto podríamos ayudar con más seguridad. Lo puedes traducir por punto muerto o tal vez inactividad


----------



## perguntastraducao

Mangato, les voy a facilitar algunos ejemplos, y la palabra que he escogido en cada uno:

A) "Assim, formou-se o _impasse_ fundamental vivido pelo sistema, que se apresenta na crise do capital financeiro" - he utilizado _trance_, pues da la idea de _punto crítico.

_B)"O _impasse_ na OMC, na OTAN, na ONU,...." - El _callejón sin salida_ (o estancamiento, quizás?) a que se ha llegado en la OMC.....

C) "O _impasse_ nuclear entre Irã e Israel...."  - La _contienda_ potencialmente nuclear entre....

D) "A guerra pelas exportações poderá conduzir ao _impasse_ do comércio mundial" - Aquí he utilizado _estancamiento_.

Es decir, en portugués impasse sí puede ser estancamiento o punto muerto si consideramos que hay dos intereses conflitantes y que ninguno puede derrotar el otro. Pero, no es siempre que ese "estancamiento de intereses" lleva a un "estancamiento de acción"... el _impasse _puede ser una contienda, un trance.....  no sé. Esa palabra me perturba hace tiempos, y jamás le he encontrado una traducción que sirva en todos los casos....

Espero que los ejemplos ayuden. Mil gracias por las respuestas.


----------



## Mangato

Es que como muy bien has traducido, en cada contexto comporta un significado diferente. Únicamente trance no lo relaciono con impasse, porque trance lo entiendo como una situación extrema mientras que impasse lo relaciono siempre con_ paralización a la espera de_. Y esto es lo que también entiendo en la crisis financiera. Los poderes económicos están paralizados sin saber que hacer y a la espera de que otros tomen las decisiones.

En español tambíen utilizamos impasse, aunque formalmente la palabra no esté incorporada al DRAE. Ve lo que dice el dicionario de *El País*

*Impasse*
1 impasse

2 punto _m_ muerto 
Saludos, 
Mangato


----------



## Naticruz

Completando lo de Mangato y por copia del CLAVE:

*[impasse *
(galicismo)
*s.m. *Situación sin salida: _Las negociaciones de paz están en un impasse y no avanzan. _
PRONUNCIACIÓN: [impás].
USO: Su uso es innecesario y puede sustituirse por una expresión como _punto muerto_

_... y corroborando lo de Vanda (punto muerto)_


----------



## willy2008

Aca diríamos un *impás* o un *paráte.*


----------



## perguntastraducao

Muchísimas gracias Willy, Naticruz, Vanda y Mangato. Realmente me han ayudado mucho!

Asi que de eso puedo considerar que está bien traducir _impasse _en cada contexto específico y que, de no encontrar ninguna palabra para determinado contexto, se puede escribir _impasse_ o _impás. _Es una palabra muy bella y útil. Gracias a todos!


----------



## marvanalsca

En Venezuela utilizamos más "impasse" como sinónimo de "conflicto" o "altercado". Por ejemplo, en la frase "Beatriz y Josefina tuvieron un impasse en la reunión de ayer" entenderiamos que Beatriz y Josefina discutieron durante la reunión, obviamente porque no pudieron penerse de acuerdo respecto a algo.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Concordo com Vanda, NatiCruz e Mangato: dependendo do contexto, _punto muerto, callejón sin salida _('conflito insolúvel'), _atasco, atolladero_, e ainda mais, sempre a depender do _contexto_ e do _nível de língua_ que você esteja a empregar.


----------



## Bolavà detectiu

Podría ser también "falta de acuerdo".


----------

